# Meet the new love of our life Daisy! Also crate training question.



## Chasing Bella (Mar 24, 2015)

We are soooooo excited! We are also sleep deprived from the first night of crate training. We put the divider in so she wouldn't have enough room to go to the bathroom and then go lie down. She barked/cried every hour all night so I would take her out to pee pee. She seemed to go every time but it was dark so all I could see was the squat. I am trying to figure out if she really had to pee pee or if she just wanted to get out. Should I take her out every hour at night when she barks/cries? Is she just training me to come when she cries? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

What a cutie! At that age it's certainly possible that she actually needs to pee every hour. I'm thinking it's a combo of just wanting out of the crate/needing to pee/poo. What most recommend when a pup is that young is to take them out when they cry, but don't talk to them, play with them, or turn on any lights, etc. Keep it strictly to potty business so that she doesn't learn she gets love and attention when she cries. You'll probably find that in a week or two she can go 3-4 hours between potty breaks at night.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Daisy is adorable!! And even with all the trials and tribulations of puppyhood, don't you feel lucky? She looks like a real sweetie!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Chasing Bella (Mar 24, 2015)

I do feel so lucky to finally have my own Vizsla after wanting one for 10 years. Now I feel our family is complete : )


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She has such a sweet face. I thought waiting one year was hard. I can't imagine waiting 10!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hold Me ! Hold Me !!! NeVer let Me Go - Till you have told me - that you Love me - wellcome 2 the world of having a V - LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Hi Daisy!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome! Daisy is beautiful!!! We also waited for over 10 years for our first V and it was worth waiting for the right timing  Now we have 2 in order to make up for all that waiting, hehe. Enjoy every fun, cuddly, frustrating moment of puppy-hood, it goes so fast!!!! 

Ripley (1) Peet (4 months) say welcome too


----------



## annaelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Daisy looks beautiful!
Good luck, we also just adopted a puppy (Penny), and we are dealing with crate training, energy control and so on. 

Hope she does well for you.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Such a sweetie. Loving her name. Good choice. I have a 21 year old daughter called Daisy, so I am biased!! xx


----------



## Chasing Bella (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy to report after taking the crate out of our room she settles down and she whines during the night when she needs to go out. The big problem we have is she uses the house as her toilet. We take her out and she will pee and then come in the house and pees 5 min later! Matter of fact in the last hour we took her out 4 times and she peed outside each time but also peed 5 times in the house! We use a clicker and also treat and praise each time she pees or poops outside. We also bought a bell and use the same door each time we take her out. She will be 10 weeks Monday and I hope it is just an immaturity issue. Thank goodness we planned on redoing our floors. Any other ideas?


----------

